# NO MORE OFFSHORE FISHNG



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

to any one who fishes offshore. they (the gulf council ) is going to talk 
about shut down offshore fishing over natural bottom. 
thats means no more mr greens,timer holes, yellow gravel,
and so on. unsless you stop them. spearfisherman ( rich )
has a thread started on the genral chit chat.

http://www.pensacolahuntingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic257422-2-1.aspx

everyone needs to go there and read and go to this meeting.
thats if you enjoy fishing! together we can fight this.
if you let just capt. paul and rich go alone to fight for you.
it will not be enough. we need to get as many as we can,
to show them that we care about our fishing areas!
please check it out. thank you 

scot


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

whatever


----------



## rodfather (Mar 13, 2008)

whatever, there is no way that they will shut it down, what would the charters do? Impossible.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *rodfather (1/19/2009)*whatever, there is no way that they will shut it down, what would the charters do? Impossible.


That's what they said about the snapper season, and look what happened with that.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You really think it's impossible?

You must not be keeping up.

http://www.nmfs.noaa.gov/mediacenter/docs/south_atlantic_mpa1208.pdf


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They -- federal regulators -- can and will continue to take our fishing grounds as they see fit.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

This is the same thing we discussed a few months ago. The edge and natural bottom that they are talking about closing down is not off our coast. It is off the west coast of Florida near the middle grounds. Not that does not mean they will stop there and not move up to our area. But they are not talking about closing our edge or natual bottom YET!!!:doh This is what I posted on the last thread about this topic.



> *nextstep (10/27/2008)*there is talk of a area closure jan-april at "the edges" see attached
> 
> http://www.floridaconservation.org/marine/grouper/docs/Gulf_snapper-grouper_sep08.pdf
> 
> a 390 sq mi area, the link above has a map


The area that they are refering to in that document is not off of our coast. It is a location that is west of the Florida Middle Grounds. Not the edge area that we fish out of Pensacola and Destin. Take a look at the map that they include for reference with that document.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for setting the record straight jon. Itssad that the groups that are supposed to be fighting for our rights as fishermenare just as uninformed as we are about the issues and have resorted to scare tactics to get us to follow them

so greens hole, paradise hole, the edge, etc. aren't even on the chopping block....its 400sq miles in the middle grounds that are


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I think ReelHappy got a little post happy here but it was a good sentiment.

As far as I know, no our local areas are not up for debate.

BUT ... what's next? The Edge on the Bend is local to someone, right? Isn't helping them with their fight helping ourselves when/if it comes to our spots?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you're right joe....but closed areas aren't all bad. just think of the rapage that desoto cannon would get from the long liners if it were opened up

I don't know a whole lot about that area down there, but I do know that every other day I see advertisements for multi day charter trips to the middle grounds and this area. maybe its extremely over fished. of course this is just speculation on my part


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

True. Not all closures are bad but IMHO closing it to recreational is crazy talk.

Maybe a few months but most of the time it's flat out off limits.

I don't know, in a few years it won't matter because all the fish will be catch and release only so it won't matter.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually he's not far off at all I have seen the models that shut down the entire 29 edge with the exception of a small peice off of Destin in the very near future.

Trust me this will happen.

Why because we allow it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (1/19/2009)*thanks for setting the record straight jon. Itssad that the groups that are supposed to be fighting for our rights as fishermenare just as uninformed as we are about the issues and have resorted to scare tactics to get us to follow them
> 
> so greens hole, paradise hole, the edge, etc. aren't even on the chopping block....its 400sq miles in the middle grounds that are


if you think it won't happen then just stay home and wait. because they won't stop untill it's all closed. little by little we are losing bag limits and season lenght. and now it will be fishing grounds! it's happening all over the country! open your eyes! if we don't show up and say no more. they will do whatever they want to. i am not scared to go and say no more, how about you?

scot


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Guys,

My post was not meant to cause a big stink. If they start closing areas to recreational fishing elsewhere, they can and will do it in our backyard eventually. I just wanted to let folks know that as of "right now" our natural bottom areas are not on the agenda for this next meeting. Does that mean that we should sit back and let it happen to others. I don't think so. Even though we are much different than south Florida when it comes to the type of bottom on the sea floor, we as recreational fishermen need to stand up for everyone in the state where we see an injustice is being done.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (1/19/2009)*Guys,
> 
> My post was not meant to cause a big stink. If they start closing areas to recreational fishing elsewhere, they can and will do it in our backyard eventually. I just wanted to let folks know that as of "right now" our natural bottom areas are not on the agenda for this next meeting. Does that mean that we should sit back and let it happen to others. I don't think so. Even though we are much different than south Florida when it comes to the type of bottom on the sea floor, we as recreational fishermen need to stand up for everyone in the state where we see an injustice is being done.


What exactly is the sentiment here....Is thestance that if limitations must be imposed, they should be imposed upon the commercial sector and not the recreational sector? Was commercial fishing the root cause of the problem in that area?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *reelhappy (1/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (1/19/2009)*thanks for setting the record straight jon. Itssad that the groups that are supposed to be fighting for our rights as fishermenare just as uninformed as we are about the issues and have resorted to scare tactics to get us to follow them
> ...


Its hard to trust what you say and follow you into battle on these topics when your post are full of scare tactics and misinformation....just like the people you're trying to get us to stand up against. show me where our local waters are on the verge of being closed down, because they want to shut down 400 sqare miles on the other side of carabelle doesn't mean they want to shut down our area. show me PROOF don't give me a line of BS about us being next unless you have a letter from someone saying that the next meeting, or 10 meetings from now they're gonna shut down the whole GOM or even just the dutch banks. tell me WHY, better yet show mesomeEVIDENCE on why the area south of the middle grounds shouldn't be shut down, as far as i know this is a breeding ground thats being overfished and they're trying to save. the only thing you've said is "we're next, we're next, we're next, the sky is falling, the sky is falling"

Don't get me wrong, Im all for open areas, larger bag limits, smaller minimum sizes, etc. If the stock can handle it. But if the area is vital to spawning, or its overfished, or theres any other problems I say close it.

all of what i said above is just rambling bullshit, because I have no idea whats going on in the areasouth of the middle groundsother than, WE were told that "ALL OFFSHORE FISHING" along with live bottom in OUR backyard was going to be shut down, and *<U>NONE</U>* of that was true.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *CAPT. PAUL REDMAN (1/19/2009)*Actually he's not far off at all I have seen the models that shut down the entire 29 edge with the exception of a small peice off of Destin in the very near future.
> 
> Trust me this will happen.
> 
> Why because we allow it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


talk to capt. paul josh (biggamefisher) it is coming and if we don't start now and we wait to see it in writing it will be to late! cause then they have already make up their minds to do so! i am all for pertecting stocks for the futher and saving breeding areas. but if you let them make that desicion form behind a desk. it still wouldn't be the right one! they say there are little to no red snapper out their do you beleive them! william teham fwc told us that their where very few snapper over 10 pounds out there! that the breading stocks were very low from over fishing. they said we over fished last year! with all the high price gas and short season we still over fished. where did they get that figure? they make these up to suit their needs! i saw more snapper over 20 pounds last year than ever!

scot


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

Lets get busy with action against the fishcrats. Next, the edge will be closed.


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't mean to play devils advocate or anything but maybe the study is not exclusive to this area maybe the study is to the whole gulf due to whatever reason.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE take my fishing away guys. WE'RE NEXT.Usually by the time any plan for closures is released to the public it has already been heavily discussed behind closed doors. Agendas and areas are already finalized. Ask yourself this question? How many artficial reefs have youu permited ? Get involved in R.F.R.A. We are farmers of the Sea. So plant your own crops. Give back to the fishery.. :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *reelhappy (1/19/2009)*to any one who fishes offshore. they (the gulf council ) is going to talk
> about shut down offshore fishing over natural bottom.
> thats means no more mr greens,timer holes, yellow gravel,
> and so on. unsless you stop them. spearfisherman ( rich )
> has a thread started on the genral chit chat.scot


*Chicken Little*

One day Chicken Little was walking in the woods when ? KERPLUNK ? an acorn fell on her head 

"Oh my goodness!" said Chicken Little. "The sky is falling! I must go and tell the king."

Do you have any idea how much of the Gulf is "Natural Bottom"?

How about 99.99999999% ...that is EVERYTHING not man made.:banghead:banghead

Do you have any idea what the impact that would beto Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisania, and Texas?:doh:doh:doh:doh


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

We faced a similar thing off the Virginia/North Carolina Coasts due to oil exploration and Big Navy operating areas.

Patience, time, and understanding will eventually prevail.

Just my .02.

Evan.


----------

